# paperwhite charging overnight



## alalav (Feb 22, 2012)

Should I worry about leaving my paperwhite charging overnight?
I know it takes approximately 2 hours to charge.
So when leaving overnight even after it is charged, will it overcharge or damage the kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it'll be fine!  The batteries are made to stop drawing once their fully charged.  (Or something like that--Morf will explain it better later.  )

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I aways charge all my devices overnight - it's the most convenient way to do it. I've never had any battery problems with any of my Kindles doing it that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I aways charge all my devices overnight - it's the most convenient way to do it. I've never had any battery problems with any of my Kindles doing it that way.


Me, too. . . . .and . . . . . me, neither.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Uh-huh....so the fact that the two of you do it is supposed to be reassuring?  



Betsy
(who also charges overnight.  Except when she forgets, in which case she does it during the day.  )


----------

